# Heartpatrick Prewed - PJ Trade Center



## heartpatrick (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Sharing some pics from a recent prewed shoot in PJ Trade Center. Hope you like them. ^_^

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The full album is available here:
Heartpatrick Prewedding - Love and all its trade - Joel and ChinLay


Thanks all.


Regards
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Travel, Portrait and Destination Wedding Photographer


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

I like where you are going here. Lots of fun artistic shots. Would have preferred to see them be a little sharper and a little less contrast. but overall not too bad. Very cohesive set.


----------



## Mygixxer (Mar 29, 2012)

Great shots!! Very fun


----------



## mcap1972 (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you use a wide-angle lens for the shots? They look distorted and the processing is not the best. Try these plugins for Lightroom for better skin tones VSCO Film | Visual Supply Co

Mario


----------

